# My Website is up!



## Sarah23 (Jun 16, 2008)

My website went live today!! Im so excited and a bit nervous.  I used Photobiz and have been SOOOO happy with them!!! Tell me what you think!:blushing:

www.sarahmansurphotography.com


----------



## cmn0406 (Jun 17, 2008)

I like the website. Clean, simple and nice.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Jun 17, 2008)

Sarah, you know I love your work.  I think your website looks GREAT.  I think some of your work needs to be pulled though and show ONLY your strongest.  The infant ones that you just did recently are definitly not your best work, and you shouldn't show it if it's not your best.

Lots of luck!! :hugs:


----------



## Sarah23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for your honesty!!! I was thinking about that after I put them on there...and then wondered why I did since I knew they werent that great. I am redoing them on Thursday, so I will hopefully be able to use those anyway! THANKS!


----------

